# Great year for flounder Port Oâ€™Connor Pic heavy



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

This year has been great for flounder gigging in the POC area. Clients are enjoying full limits each night as we seem to have flounder everywhere. Each trip out we are passing on dozens of smaller flounder in a wide range of sizes as we fill the box with 15-18â€ flounder 
I look forward to the rest of the season as this year looks to be a great one

Some photos of clients with their flounder over the past several weeks.

Thanks. Captain Shawn Harvey


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

BUT..BUT..BUT...It cant be?! Flounder are on the decline! Mudskipper said so.LOL! Great hauls bro! I've seen the same over here in the Galveston area as well. Lots o flounder.


----------

